# 1 Acre grass mat and slick calm !!!!



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope this is what the weather and seas are like and stay this way when i get home next week !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those pictures look amazing. I would love to be out on the water and experience those conditions.


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like a small craft advisory to me.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep, I must be planning a trip. Predicted blowing 25 nice!!!!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I will Get home to Orange Beach next wed... and I'm sure it will blow like hell for 2 weeks till i come back to work and then turn to glass again... these pictures were taken this morning around sunrise and has been like this for 2 days... watch several boats over the past few days kill some BIG cobia and amberjack.. Hook and line and divers... even school some young fellas on a 33 invincible on were to position the boat... went from random hook ups to constant action in 5 min of coaching them from the + 10 level of the platform... $200,000+ boat and very little experience on using it... fishing out of Grand Isle I'm sure... half the boats that pull up either have no outriggers or they are rolled up with rotten line on them...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep that looks nice. But it doesn't look like that in orange beach today. 
It will be so crowded next weekend if we were to luck out and have those conditions. If people remember , last June 1 was smooth and calm seas. 
Wed forcast is 4-6's . I hope that changes for the weekend. 
Orange beach forcast is ESE wind 11 for next Saturday. So 2 to 4's is going to probably be our best scenario for the hunt for the elusive red snapper. I sure hope I can catch at least one. There's not many snapper left .


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Same thing at Ursa a few weeks ago, boat load of 
Young wanna be fishermen with more money than
Knowledge, I watched yellowfin bust the top all
Around them for ten minutes while all aboard we're asleep
And the guy at the wheel had no clue, I finally could take no 
More and eased up to them and put a yo Zuri popper about
Thirty feet from there stern and hooked up on a 100+ brute!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BILL MONEY said:


> I hope this is what the weather and seas are like and stay this way when i get home next week !!!!!!!!!


Looks to me like you could just fish when you clock out at work.


----------

